# لكورسات و الدورات اللازمة لطالب هندسة انتاج ؟!



## ahmd abd elaal (14 أغسطس 2012)

..في تانية هندسة أنتاج .. وعايز أعرف أيه الكورسات المهمة اللي أخدها ؟!! .. و فين المكان بالظبط ؟! ضروري الشهرين دوول ..


----------



## zamannn (21 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور على جهد رهيب بس بعد أذنك لينك لا يعمل الرجاء تحميل على أكثر من موقع تحميل


----------



## ahmd abd elaal (21 أغسطس 2012)

لا أنا بسأل ؟!!


----------



## eng.aly86 (9 مارس 2013)

Autocad طبعا + solidworks او inventor -- وبعد كده على حسب تخصصك


----------

